# duck blind boat clamps



## coyotebgone (Sep 6, 2010)

I need two clamps to attach a blind to my boat.  The rail of my boat is round.  The clamps that I am talking about appear to be c-clamps. that you bolt the blind parts to. 

They have a hand knob and the clampling part is v shaped to attach/clamp to boat. 

Anyone have any idea where I can buy these?


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 7, 2010)

Use clamps that holds a camper top on a pickup.


----------



## coyotebgone (Sep 7, 2010)

way cool idea.  bring that boat to lake seminole. I want to hunt out of one.


----------



## Burritoboy (Sep 7, 2010)

Coyote, 
It's really none of my business, but what in the world are you doing to that dog in your picture?


----------



## lxbowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Burritoboy said:


> Coyote,
> It's really none of my business, but what in the world are you doing to that dog in your picture?



LOL


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 7, 2010)

coyotebgone said:


> way cool idea.  bring that boat to lake seminole. I want to hunt out of one.



This boat in the avatar?  There not to roomy and handle like a tank.


----------



## coyotebgone (Sep 7, 2010)

*Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----*



Burritoboy said:


> Coyote,
> It's really none of my business, but what in the world are you doing to that dog in your picture?



You see shes smiling. (thats too funny)

That my friend, is Ms. Gabby. 

We lived in the US Virgin Islands for a couple years.  And this was on the porch overlooking the Carribean Sea.  The crucians (local people) had never seen a dog that was trained to the extend as her. 

Shes a lap dog. (that is voice, whistle and hand signal trained.) 

Don't worry. My intentions are honorable.


----------



## coyotebgone (Sep 7, 2010)

*thanks*



Gaducker said:


> This boat in the avatar?  There not to roomy and handle like a tank.



Guess I will stick with my jon/go devil combo.


----------



## Burritoboy (Sep 7, 2010)

coyotebgone said:


> Don't worry. My intentions are honorable.



10-4, it was just one of those things that made me chuckle 
at the end of a long day.


----------

